# "Παλιά Ευρώπη"



## Costas (Dec 1, 2009)

Ένας πολιτισμός της 6ης-5ης χιλιετίας στη Ρουμανία, Βουλγαρία και Μολδαβία, με κα-τα-πλη-κτι-κά ευρήματα και οικισμούς! Από τη New York Times.


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2009)

Αυτά εδώ τα ερωτεύτηκα:






*Necklace (35 Shells, 26 Beads)
Shell (Cardium edule, Mactra carolina)
Suvorovo-Novodanilovka, Giurgiuleşti, Grave 2, 4500-4300 BC
The National Museum of Archaeology and History of Moldova, Chişinău: FB-27571-9​*






*The 'Thinker' and Female Figurine From Cernavodă
Fired Clay
Hamangia, Cernavodă, 5000-4600 BC
National History Museum of Romania, Bucharest: 15906, 15907*​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 1, 2009)

Εμένα πάλι μπορείτε παρακαλώ να μου εξηγήσετε αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά το συγκεκριμένο απόσπασμα:

The story now emerging is of pioneer farmers after about 6200 B.C. moving north into Old Europe from Greece and Macedonia, bringing wheat and barley seeds and domesticated cattle and sheep. They established colonies along the Black Sea and in the river plains and hills, and these evolved into related but somewhat distinct cultures, archaeologists have learned. The settlements maintained close contact through networks of trade in copper and gold and also shared patterns of ceramics.​
Λέει δηλαδή ότι από τον Αιγαιακό χώρο της Ελλάδας ξεκίνησαν το 6200 πΧ άποικοι με στάρι και κριθάρι και οικόσιτα ζώα για να εγκαταστήσουν εμπορικές αποικίες στη Μαύρη Θάλασσα; Πρόκειται για κάτι γνωστό που απλώς δεν έτυχε να έχω ξανακούσει ή ξαφνικά μεταφέρθηκαν τεκηριωμένα οι αρχές του προελλαδικού πολιτισμού τρεις χιλιάδες χρόνια πιο παλιά από όσο νομίζει το ευρύ κοινό;

Και δεν μπαίνω καν στον προβληματισμό το αν είναι δυνατό να κτίζονται και να διοικούνται πόλεις όπως αυτές που περιγράφονται και να διενεργείται εμπόριο σε τέτοια έκταση χωρίς κάποιο είδος γραφής.

Ο Michel Louis Seferiades μοιάζει να ειδικεύεται στα νεολιθικά θέματα της Βαλκανικής.


----------



## Costas (Dec 1, 2009)

Απ' όσο καταλαβαίνω (και βέβαια οι ίδιοι οι προϊστορικοί συχνότατα διαφωνούν μεταξύ τους), δεν μιλά για αποίκους και εμπορικές αποικίες, αλλά για μετανάστευση αγροτικών πληθυσμών βορειότερα, χωρίς εξάρτηση από μητροπόλεις.
Όσο για το εμπόριο, το εννοεί μεταξύ τους, και η έκτασή του δεν προσδιορίζεται ώστε να μπορείς να εγείρεις την ένσταση της απουσίας γραφής. Άλλωστε, έχουμε νομίζω πολλούς πληθυσμούς που ασκούσαν εμπόριο χωρίς να έχουν γραφή.
Τέλος, κάτι άλλο: δεν αναφέρεται σε μπρούντζο αλλά σε χαλκό. Άλλο αν οι αρχαιολάγνοι στην Ελλάδα αναφέρονται στον μπρούντζο αλλά λένε χαλκός.


----------

